# Barn Maintenance-rubber stall mats



## Boots4ACowGirl (Apr 28, 2012)

I need some advice. I have always used uber amounts of shavings during the winter months in their stalls due to cement floors. The floors are left bare in the warmer months and the horses are brought in and stalled to wait their turn w/farrier, vet. I am about to get shavings and get ready for the winter months. Question: I've always wanted to get mats for them, the cost to get each stall done is the deterrent. Can I get buy with a strip of rubber mat down the center of each stall? I would still use shavings of course.

Thanks


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

You could use a strip of rubber, but it won't do too much good unless it covers the whole stall floor.

You could rationalize the expense of the matts with the savings in bedding you'd gain. You can cut down to four inches or even less of shavings per stall when fully matted. (More shavings are required for elderly or injured horses on stall rest.)


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

Another cost-saving thought is to look for used, but good-condition mats on craigslist. I see them from time to time.


----------



## BugZapper89 (Jun 30, 2014)

Your idea would give you more work, then it would benefit. I bit the bullet and spent about 300 per stall with the 1 inch heavy mats. I did this 18 years ago and it paid for itself the first year. I use pellet bedding and my horses are show stock, so they spend a good amount of time inside. I go through about 6 bags every 8 weeks . I only need one stall cleaner, and they can go through 12 stalls in less then an hour with filling the water and setting up the hay. My suggestion, do it correctly or dont do it at all. If I were you, I would just do one stall at a time, as I could afford.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I use stall mats on a dirt floor. Each stall has two mats in it that covers 90% of the floor. The mats were bought from our local farm store (standard size hence two mats per stall). Because they're normal inventory, the cost is lower than having them customized. Even at that they are on the expensive side but they are sure nice once they are installed. Perhaps you could buy for one stall now and give it to the horse that needs it the most, then save up and buy for another stall until its done.

My bedding use dropped significantly once the mats were installed. Even with less bedding, the floor is quite comfortable for lying down (I personally tested them when they were put in:lol.


----------



## Kristyjog (Nov 11, 2013)

We use stall mats over dirt with wood pellets majority of the time. When we've ran out of pellets or the feed store has we've used shavings in a pinch and I prefer the pellets 10x more. I ran a Craigslist ad looking for stall mats and it just so happened a major show barn was moving and needed to sell all their stall mats, I got a killer deal to stall mat 6 stall barn. Well worth it 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I wouldn't bother with one mat - apart from anything else there's always the risk of the horse getting his leg(s) stuck underneath it
Buying rubber mats was one of the best money and labor saving things I've done in terms of stable management
Maybe talk to your bank about a small loan to cover cost - or put it on a credit card because what you'll save in bedding will cover the repayments


----------



## STT GUY (Apr 23, 2014)

Kristyjog said:


> We use stall mats over dirt with wood pellets majority of the time. When we've ran out of pellets or the feed store has we've used shavings in a pinch and I prefer the pellets 10x more. I ran a Craigslist ad looking for stall mats and it just so happened a major show barn was moving and needed to sell all their stall mats, I got a killer deal to stall mat 6 stall barn. Well worth it
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Great advice on the wood pellets! We use them and some cedar shavings because frankly I love the smell of cedar. We have a pea-gravel base and Stall-Savers over that, then pellets and shavings.


----------



## Boots4ACowGirl (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks Everyone, appreciate the advice and your time. I will mat one stall at a time. Do it right the first time, safety first and save a lot of work. Eagle is the biggest, heaviest horse so will do his first. He's also the only one who lays down in his stall. I will continue to monitor Craigslist for mats.


----------

